# Sat. AM and PM report



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Linesin the water at 6 this morning. Using fresh shrimp and live fleas. It was LOW tide and chilly. Tried until 9 with nothing-not a bite. Went again this afternoon after the water had risen a bit and warmed up some. Ended up a little better. 4 bites, 2 pomps( 15.5 and 12 inches) and a bluefish. Same rigs, baits, etc. Oh well at least its dinner. Sorry no pics today my girlfriend has the camera. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang, You get to fish a lot. Keep the reports coming. Sounds like dinner.:hungry


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

......where were you fishin' at ???


----------



## 1jimbo (Nov 2, 2007)

Been off the forum for a few weeks. Somehow I got dropped off the database when the forum format was updated. Why can't bill collectors drop me off their database?? Anyway, I'm back and I'm not a pinfish!!!

Fished the surf at falling tide last Sunday, 10/28. Not much action except for one bull red, 43", just as we were wrapping up. Made the day!!


----------

